# What to do with alloy wheels on TTRS?



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

So opinions on what approach I should take for the wheels? As you can see they had been sprayed black by previous owner and tbh it's a shit job it already has chipped and had it repaired Monday only for another wheel to chip...

Then today I had car in for wheel balancing and to rotate tyres and the little sods at kwik shit used a bloody wire brush..... Gulp. Yep damage is done

So now I am in limbo do I get all four redone in gloss black properly? If so will the finish last this time? Do I get the wheels shot blasted and redone in original colour which I guess was silver? Or do I risk it and go for something like gunmetal grey.... Thoughts please

BTW what are my wheels? Are they genuine Audi Wheels? Do they have a name? I have seen a few RS online autotrader with same wheels also in gloss black.

Chipped after refurb by previous owner 









Damage by tyre fitters 


















When I first picked her up 









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Whatever you decide they really need dipping or your just putting paint on unsound ground coat.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

remove the old paint first and then paint it in neutral color like gray or silver, it's harder to see damages on those colors


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

I had my rotors re-done in Lotus Sparkle Anthracite gloss. Came up brilliantly.


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

In my humble opinion, these rims painted black do not do your car justice, and not just because of the fragile paint job. I think you would enjoy them more, if they were professionally powder coated in a lighter gloss grey colour, or anthracite if a darker shade if desired. Wet paint will work too, but powder coaters normally dip and chemically clean the rims beforehand.
Ultimately, it's nice to see an alternative style rim on an RS, but the black is not working.

If you wanted something different, then consider hydro-dipping


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

They are genuine audi wheels, TTRS alloys only ever seen them on the RS or late model 1.8's. Are they 18's? maybe sell them or keep them as winter wheels and get a set of 19's or 20's.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes they are 18s. So they are genuine TTRS Alloys not some aftermarket shite. Gloss grey umm... (-:

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Any suggestions on what colour to go for? Be good to see see some photoshops

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I think on that i would do a nice platinum or dark grey with some sparkle.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah they're definitely RS 18's. 
Powder coating is more durable against chipping ect as apposed to spray painting and cheaper.
Colour is a personal choice tbh.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Templar said:


> Yeah they're definitely RS 18's.
> Powder coating is more durable against chipping ect as apposed to spray painting and cheaper.
> Colour is a personal choice tbh.


I keep reading conflicting information on this some say it's more durable than paint some say otherwise, also the heat process when powder coating can apparently weaken the alloys

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Powder coat is Deffo more durable than paint mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

ReTTro fit said:


> Powder coat is Deffo more durable than paint mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


+1


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Donovan2123 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they're definitely RS 18's.
> ...


Powder coating is the way to go...paint isn't as durable as powder coating


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Rang up audi to ask for part numbers to see of my local refurb place has wheels for exchange and out of curiosity I asked how much the wheels cost, answer £700 per a wheel gulp

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Get rid of these wheels and get 19's.

18's look terrible on the ttrs


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There's been several sets if OE 19" Rotors for Dale recently on fleabay UK and DE. Usually come with tyres fitted, another option maybe ?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am with 18s don't really want to sacrifice ride comfort. Think I am going to get the wheels refurbished properly but in gloss titanium grey

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I had the 18's on originally and was fitted with Bridgestones Potenzas...hard let me tell you. Changed up to 19" rotors with P Zeros and ride comfort was much improved...point I'm making is ride comfort has much to do with tyre choice as much as wheel diameter within reason...I now have 20" wheels running CSC 6's and only the roughest of roads can be of any harshness.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Booked in for end of may to have all the wheels chemically stripped, sand blasted then powder coated.

Now the question is what colour do I go for???

I am thinking gloss anthracite similar to this:









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

They look good in that pic, only seen they wheels in silver or black gloss finish, really didn't like them in black but the anthracite looks miles better


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

They look totally different in that colour...nice


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Templar said:


> They look totally different in that colour...nice


There not audi wheels btw, there just generic photo from interweb, think their bmw wheels but colour gives idea

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep bmw alloys 
Got the little square recess in for the m sport badge

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you could consider smoked chrome. It's 3 stage colour that works best on multispoke rims with lots of contours and edges, but you might be able to pull it off. Could look pretty nice.


----------



## Jsws3 (May 1, 2016)

Go for the 19"


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wheels are and have been with powder coaters since Thursday. Hoping to pick up car today with wheels refurbished

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

View attachment 1


View attachment 2


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wheels done. Pictures don't really do it justice

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks great, what is the colour you went for in the end?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, I went for Titanium metallic (Audi LY7P).

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

Gloss lacquer as opposed to matt?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

MarkTTS said:


> Gloss lacquer as opposed to matt?


Indeed gloss. I think gloss looks so much nicer than Matt when wheels are clean

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

While they're all nice and new and clean get them coated in a good quality sealant...will help no end come cleaning time. I've not long applied some dodo juice supernatural wheel sealant ...A nano type hard coat sealant.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

That is something I plan to do asap. Any recommendations on good sealant waxes to use

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

